
25 Years of Linux – so far - ashitlerferad
https://lwn.net/Articles/698042/
======
greenyoda
This article is only available to subscribers, and the paywall seemingly can't
be circumvented via the "web" link.

Here's another discussion of Linux's 25th anniversary:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12355298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12355298)

~~~
ajdlinux
Use this subscriber link:
[https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/698042/7333e685450f7676/](https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/698042/7333e685450f7676/)

If you find the article useful, consider subscribing to LWN - they do great
work :)

